# Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: 
Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik​*Wie wir alle ja wissen, sind Bekämpfung von Wasserkraftwerken und Kormoranen das eigentliche Hobby des DAFV - dass sie dabei genauso inkompetent und wirkungslos scheinen, wie auf vielen anderen Feldern, ebenso dass das Thema Kormoran auch Angler und das Angeln selber eh nur am Rande betrifft, ist der eine Punkt.

Dass auch hier wieder der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband auch im Sinne der Angler besser und kompetenter arbeitet als der DAFV, dürfte daher keinen wundern, und ist der andere  Punkt.

Hier gehts zum Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik, der vom Deutschen Fischerei-Verband erarbeitet und veröffentlicht wurde:
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/downloads/Flyer_Kormorane_vs._Fischbestaende.pdf

"Lobenswert" beim DAFV, wenn die schon selber nix vernünftiges hinkriegen, ist, dass die zumindest bei ihren News auf die gute Arbeit des DFV hinweisen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/natur-und-umweltschutz/flyer-und-film-zur-kormoranproblematik

Das zeigt mir nur wieder einmal mehr, dass meine persönliche Meinung vom DAFV, und dessen Haupt- und "Ehren"amt, nicht so falsch sein kann..


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *Deutscher Fischerei-Verband:
> Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik​*
> ...



Hallo Thomas, 
die Themen Wasserkraft und Kormoran treffen uns Angler nicht am Rande sondern mitten ins anglerische Herz.
Die Kormorane haben die Fischbestände in unseren Gewässern teilweise bis zu 80 % reduziert. Die Wasserkraftanlagen zerstören nach wie vor die Flüsse und Bäche durch Stauanlagen und häckseln die Fische.
Beide Themen sollten in einem Verband der Angler politisch vertreten will deutlich vor C&R stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Kormoran wie Wasserkraft sind regionale oder lokale Probleme und keine grundsätzlichen.

Aber gerade wenn man meint, dass sich ein Verband für Angler auch kompetent darum kümmern sollte, ist es umso peinlicher für den DAFV, dass die nix Vernünftiges diesbezüglich hinkriegen, der DFV aber schon..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Solange im DAFV Leute wie Dr.Spahn reines Verwertungsangeln propagieren dürfen,wäre der Kormoran doch Vorbildangler Nr.1.

Zynismus aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Auf Grund meiner Mail, mit der ich die Landesverbände über die Geschichte mit dem Flyer informierte, erhielt ich eine Antwort von Alfred Reichert, dem Präsidenten des Fischer-Union-West e.V. - DAFV Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz, der mir mitteilte, dass sein Landesverband am 27.10. vorsorglich die Kündigung beim DAFV durchgeführt hätte (Grund Beitragserhöhung) und somit ab 2017 raus wäre.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Solange im DAFV Leute wie Dr.Spahn reines Verwertungsangeln propagieren dürfen,wäre der Kormoran doch Vorbildangler Nr.1.
> 
> Zynismus aus


 
 Die Frage ist doch, wie die Jäger den Kormoran verwerten...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grund meiner Mail, mit der ich die Landesverbände über die Geschichte mit dem Flyer informierte, erhielt ich eine Antwort von Alfred Reichert, dem Präsidenten des Fischer-Union-West e.V. - DAFV Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz, der mir mitteilte, dass sein Landesverband am 27.10. vorsorglich die Kündigung beim DAFV durchgeführt hätte (Grund Beitragserhöhung) und somit ab 2017 raus wäre.


Falscher Thread, Thomas 

Aber eine aufmunternde Info zum Wochenende #6


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, wie die Jäger den Kormoran verwerten...



Bei jungen Brüstchen raus, alte zur Kirrung!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Beide Themen sollten in einem Verband der Angler politisch vertreten will deutlich vor C&R stehen.



Vielleicht möchte man(n) aber von diesem DAFV besser nicht politisch vertreten werden.Btw..hört denen auf polit.Ebene überhaupt einer zu?

Das AB Bundestags Video machte das doch zuletzt mal wieder nur zu deutlich, wie sehr da DAFV Selbstdarstellung und Wirklichkeit auseinanderliegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Siehe:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Ich höre noch die optimistischen Stimmen,mit einer Ex Politikerin als Chefin kann das dank ihrer Verbindungen ja nur von Vorteil sein..[emoji28] 

Irgendwie hat man damals andere Verbindungen übersehen/verdrängt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich höre noch die optimistischen Stimmen,mit einer Ex Politikerin als Chefin kann das dank ihrer Verbindungen ja nur von Vorteil sein..[emoji28]
> 
> Irgendwie hat man damals andere Verbindungen übersehen/verdrängt.


 
 Naja, wie soll sie denn ohne repräsentatives Büro einen solchen Flyer entwickeln? Da fehlt ihr einfach die Wohlfühlatmosphäre. Man muss auch mal Verständnis für die Frau zeigen! 

 Die Wohlfühlatmosphäre fehlte ihr vermutlich bei ihrem ersten gescheiterten Gastspiel in Berlin auch schon. Mal gucken, ob sie jetzt ihre Träume realisieren kann. Außer das aus Bundestag Bundesverband für Angelfischer geworden ist ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Das einzige, was ich nicht verstehe, warum der DFV nicht gegen den DAFV vorgeht.

Der DAFV spaltet nachweislich die organisierten Angelfischer (Kündigungen etc.) - der DFV hat aber die Einheit der Fischerei in Deutschland in der Satzung stehen, die durch den DAFV zerstört wird..

Die müssten den DAFV eigentlich rausschmeissen...

Gut, wenn der DFV wenisgtens wie hier kompetent was zum Thema Kormoran macht - vom DAFV kam da ja bisher nur inhaltsleeres Geblubber.......

Dennoch isses seltsam, dass bei der Satzung des DFV dieser den anglerfeindlichen DAFV so gewähren lässt, der nur spaltet.......


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2015)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, wie soll sie denn ohne repräsentatives Büro einen solchen Flyer entwickeln? ...


...oder Lobbyarbeit machen?
Das geht nicht, wenn der jetzige Sitz 15km weg ist.

Frau Dr. weiß ja, wenn sie auf unter 10km an den Bundestag ran rutschen, kommen sämtliche Abgeordnete von selbst vorbei und holen sich Flyer ab ...die jemand anders erstellt hat.
Da wird sich so mancher Pharma-, Rüstungs- & Finanzwirtschaftlobbyist ein Beispiel dran nehmen müssen, wie das demnächst beim DAFV fluppt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die müssten den DAFV eigentlich rausschmeissen...


Sind ja bald nicht mal mehr die Hälfte der LVs (Mitgliedermässig betrachtet) vertreten.
Wenn die Ausgetretenen dann gemeinsam an die DFV-Tür klopfen sollten... |rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Es nervt wenn es geschafft wird, von jedem Thema zurück zur schlechten Verbandsarbeit der Angler zurück zu kehren.

 Klärt mich auf, ist dieser Angelverband nicht sogar auch Mitglied DFV.

 Aber egal, der Flyer erscheint mir auch nicht so ganz gelungen.
 Der könnte mich nicht überzeugen und Ihm folgen mag ich auch nicht.
 Für mich geht es Richtung Propaganda, weil einseitig und voller seltsamer Behauptungen.

 Bitter nur, das Ich eigentlich überzeugt bin das der Vogel tatsächlich ein mächtiges Problem für Fische, dem Angeln und der Fischerei ist.
 Sorry eigentlich gar nicht mal der Vogel, eher die Vorstellung vieler Menschen das der Vogel eben gar nicht mal so ein Problem sei, das gelöst werden müsste.

 Viele Probleme sind halt verzahnt.
 Frisst nun der Vogel den Nachwuchs oder die Laichfische, z.B der Äsche, zählt jeder überlebende Einzelfisch.
 Fischbesatz ist da dann keine gute Lösung, wenn man die Vögel nicht auch noch füttern möchte, Gleichzeitig wirkt Besatzfisch auch noch negativ auf Wildfisch-Genetik.
 Da sind wir dann schon bei der *Besatzproblematik.*

 C&R wären dann eine bessere Möglichkeit oder halt auch das Einstellen der Fischerei auf Restbestände.
 Doof nur für uns Angler in Deutschland, das uns die *Tierschutzproblematik* "Angeln nur zum Verzehr" da ein Bein stellt.

 Braucht es also nun *Angelverbote*?

 Eine Verbesserung würde sich sicherlich ergeben wenn bessere Laichmöglichkeiten vorliegen würden und Gewässer weniger technisch ausgebaut wären, so das mehr Fische natürlich aufwachsen.
 =* Gewässerausbau und Gewässerrenaturierung, *aber auch* Bodenerosion und Spritzmittel.*

 Oder das sich weitere  Verbesserungen ergeben würden wenn die Gewässer für Fische frei zu durchwandern wären und man Verluste durch Wasserkraftanlagen vermeidet. 
 Da sind wir dann bei *Querverbauung und Wasserkraft* angelangt.

 Wenn viele Angler diese Probleme gar nicht wahrnehmen, könnte es an einem zu leichten Zugang zum Angeln liegen.
 Eigentlich sollte das auch in Teilen die *Fischereiprüfung* sicherstellen.

 Grundwissen dort ist halt der Stoffwechsel, Grundgedanke beim Stoffwechsel ist aber, es ist nichts über in der Natur.
 Mann kann es lediglich anders verteilt nutzen.

 Ergo bracht ein fischfressender Vogel eine Begrenzung seiner Anzahl und darf sich nicht vermehren bis Ihm die Nahrung ausgeht, wenn gleichzeitig die Nutzung durch viele Menschen *nachhaltig* ablaufen soll.

 Wir Angler haben halt das Nachsehen bei so einem Vogel.
 Der kann besser fischen und er fängt auch noch wenn die Fische satt sind, weil sich Ihre Anzahl verringerte.

 Was die Mengen der Fische betrifft werden die Kormorane den Anglern in Deutschland bei der Entnahme wohl kaum nachstehen.
 Angler aber werden reguliert.
 :m
 Es gibt halt massenhaft *Schonzeiten, Fangverbote, Schutzgebiete *und* Mindestmaße. *

 Das man den Vogel nicht reguliert ist auch mal wieder diesem schöngeistigen *Tierschutzgedanken* geschuldet.
 Natürlich mit dem Gedanken das man Natur besser vor dem Menschen schützen sollte und dann alles schon gut sei.

 Ist es, dann aber braucht es Lösungen was wir mit fast 80 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland anstellen, die müssen dann halt weg.
 Nur das dürfen ja nicht einmal weniger werden.:q

 Für so einen Vogel gab es früher ein nun verpöntes Wort, früher nannte man Konkurrenten des Menschen schlicht *Schädlinge*.
 Schon das Wort, Kormoranproblematik ist nur auf den Vogel bezogen lächerlich.
*Kormoran oder Tierschutzproblematik* werden erst zur Problematik, wenn man als Mensch versucht völlig überzogene Werte einzubeziehen und sich eher für etwas "Besseres" hält als ein Tier.

 Ich finde es also schon fast traurig, wenn ein Angelverband sich vorrangig um den freien Zugang zum Angeln kümmern soll...
 So einen Verband könnte man wegen seiner Naivität wohl wirklich nur belächeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es also schon fast traurig, wenn ein Angelverband sich vorrangig um den freien Zugang zum Angeln kümmern soll...
> So einen Verband könnte man wegen seiner Naivität wohl wirklich nur belächeln.


Warum sollte irgendein Angler etwas mit Verbänden gegen Kormoran oder Wasserkraft unternehmen, wenn er in den Gewässern nicht mehr angeln darf, die Ufer nicht betreten, Einschränkungen wie Nachtangelverbote und Abknüppelgebote hat?

Angeln dürfen wäre Grundvoraussetzung für einen Anglerverband..

Deswegen haben wir ja auch einen "naturschützenden" Angelfischerverband der Bewirtschafter, dem das Angeln und die Angler nicht ganz so wichtig ist, und eben keinen Anglerverband..



PS:
Ich bin zwar weder Biologe noch Schützer (die ja oft meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, weil ja Schützer immer gut sind), aber ich konnte im Flyer nichts faktisch Falsches finden....

Und nachdem ja die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie (siehe Vogel des Jahres) auch mehr als einseitig "informiert", finde ich ein solches Gegenstück mehr als sinnvoll....

Das immerhin scheint ja selbst der DAFV erkannt zu haben, die ja diese Meldung brachten und auf die Arbeit des DFV hingewiesen haben..

Und wenn man da schon so nen Flyer macht, ists mir lieber, wenn das die kompenteren Leute im DFV machen, als Frau Dr. und Konsorten im DAFV....

PPS:


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es nervt wenn es geschafft wird, von jedem Thema zurück zur schlechten Verbandsarbeit der Angler zurück zu kehren.


Ich lobe doch hier ausdrücklich einen auch für Angler zuständigen Verband, den DFV!!

Dessen einziger Fehler in meinen Augen dabei ist, dass der DFV den DAFV als Verband der spaltet, statt eint, als einziges Gremium auch im DFV für Angler akzeptiert.
Obwohl der DAFV nur ein naturschützender Verband der Bewirtschafter und eben kein Anglerverband ist - die sollten vom DFV besser mit den fähigeren der Landesverbände kooperieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber egal, der Flyer erscheint mir auch nicht so ganz gelungen.
> Der könnte mich nicht überzeugen und Ihm folgen mag ich auch nicht.



Warum? Ich finde ihn sehr gelungen und schlüssig.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Für mich geht es Richtung Propaganda, weil einseitig und voller seltsamer Behauptungen.


 
 Die Sachlage ist auch sehr einseitig: Der Kormoran ist auf Basis des aktuellen Überbestands ein massiver Schädiger der Natur und Schädling. Welche Behauptungen sind daran seltsam?


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Lustig.

Die großen Raubfische und Laicher, fehlen wohl kaum wegen des Kormorans....
Der Vogel hat in Folge auch nicht für ein Massenauftreten von Kleinfischen gesorgt die dann verbutten, sondern genau diese Verbuttung nun oft beendet.

Weniger Fisch, bedeutet aber auch das die Kleinkrebse weniger gefressen werden und nun eben die Algen fressen.
Das also die Selbstreinigung verbessert wird.
Recht glaubwürdig auch das der Vogel die Verschlammung fördere.

Das nun oft die Pflanzenfressenden Fische fehlen, mag ja bei Nase oder Rotfeder noch so stehen bleiben, ein bisschen Pflanzen fressen sie ja...
Aber Döbel und andere sind schon wahre Pflanzenfresser.



Das viele Kieslaicher nun wegen der Vögel sich nicht mehr ausreichend vermehren...|uhoh:

Das die Biester 500gr Fisch am Tag fressen, ist wenigstens recht hoch angesetzt.

Propaganda ist für mich, wenn man nicht bei der Wahrheit bleibt oder sich Wahrheiten einseitig hinbiegt.
Wer mit solcher Propaganda auf Propaganda antwortet, will wohl ähnlich unglaubwürdig wahrgenommen werden.

Kurz, man wird Ihm dann auch nicht mehr Glauben das es überhaupt ein Problem mit dem Vogel gibt.

@Thomas 
>>Warum sollte irgendein Angler etwas mit Verbänden gegen Kormoran oder Wasserkraft unternehmen, wenn er in den Gewässern nicht mehr angeln darf, die Ufer nicht betreten, Einschränkungen wie Nachtangelverbote und Abknüppelgebote hat?

Angeln dürfen wäre Grundvoraussetzung für einen Anglerverband..<<

Nun es scheint viele Angler in Deutschland zu geben, die noch angeln dürfen.
Wenn die so einseitig denken und handeln würden, würde man sie wohl auch noch mehr maßregeln.
Der Knackpunkt ist, das alles gleichzeitig angegangen werden muss. 
Wer immer nur einfache Wege sucht, ohne zu beginnen kommt halt nie weiter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nun es scheint viele Angler in Deutschland zu geben, die noch angeln dürfen.
> Wenn die so einseitig denken und handeln würden, würde man sie wohl auch noch mehr maßregeln.


 
 Du schreibst es ja selber! Es gibt noch viele Menschen die angeln dürfen- aber gemaßregelt werden! Und das nicht zu wenig, denn Du schreibst ja sogar "noch mehr maßregeln". Da bin ich dann bei Thomas, angeln muss man dürfen. Was tut der Verband dafür bzw. hat seit bestehen dafür getan? Nichts. Frau Dr. redet (und schreibt vermutlich nie veröffentlichte Leserbriefe) viel und tut nix. Kormoran ist ihr Lieblingsthema, aber es passiert nichts. Der DFV hat einen Flyer rausgebracht, den Du jetzt hier kritisierst. Eine einfache Frage an Dich: Ist der Flyer besser für uns Angler, als das große Nichts vom DAFV, was den Angelfischern auch noch Millionen pro Jahr kostet? Ist der Flyer ein Anfang?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Frage an Dich: Ist der Flyer besser für uns Angler, als das große Nichts vom DAFV, was den Angelfischern auch noch Millionen pro Jahr kostet? Ist der Flyer ein Anfang?


Punkt erkannt - 1 Punkt für Dich
:q:q


PS:
Das alles (auch was Dorsch BagLimit angeht etc.) leistet der DFV jetzt schon alles für Angler für ca. 80.000 Beitrag vom DAFV an den DFV..

Stellt euch vor, was die noch alles leisten könnten, wenn statt dem DAFV die Landesverbände direkt Mitglied beim DFV wären und statt 3 Euro beim DAFV (ab 2017 wohl 4) nur 1 oder 2 Euro an den DFV zahlen würden...

Die Summe durch 80.000 teilen...
Dann wisst ihr, um ein wie viel Mehrfaches der DFV da für Angler leisten könnte, wenn es keinen DAFV gäbe und die LV direkt beim DFV wären - das sollte selbst den nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeln der organisierten Angelfischer zu denken geben.....

Aber auch so schon muss auch und gerade als Angler dankbar sein, dass überhaupt was Sinnvolles mal kommt, siehe Kormoranflyer.........

Dass das Sinnvolle einmal mehr vom DFV und nicht vom DAFV organisiert wird - nun ja, das kann nur DAFV-Claqeure wundern.........


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du schreibst es ja selber.................Eine einfache Frage an Dich: Ist der Flyer besser für uns Angler, als das große Nichts vom DAFV, was den Angelfischern auch noch Millionen pro Jahr kostet? Ist der Flyer ein Anfang?


 
 Von dem Verband erwarte ich nicht viel, sorry da habe ich die letzten 35 Jahre nicht viel wahrgenommen.
 So wenig, das ich zuletzt 2 mal für den Austritt gestimmt habe.
 Aber das ist ein Anderes Thema.

 Vor allem ist es doch egal, wenn der DFV als Dachverband so einen Flyer macht, dann hätte das Mitglied DAFV ja seinen Job gemacht, wenn der Flyer denn so gut ist.
 (Was ich eben nicht finde)
 Ist halt so wie in den Vereinen, einige machen Ihren Job und die Mehrheit profitiert davon ohne selbst etwas zu machen.


 Na ja, viele nehmen den DAFV ja als Bundesverband der Interessen von Anglern an.
 Er ist aber eben ein Verband, der Vereins-Landesverbände.
 Klar das es dort nicht nur um Angeln geht.
 Da geht es um Steuern, Vereinsrecht, Bewirtschaftung, Angeln und einiges mehr.

 Wer denkt das die für alle Angler da zu sein hätten, denkt sicher auch das Arbeitgeberverbände immer im Interesse der Mitarbeiter handeln würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So wenig, das ich zuletzt 2 mal für den Austritt gestimmt habe.
> Aber das ist ein Anderes Thema.


Das wär echt klasse, da wär ich auch sofort dafür!!
Da ja nur der DAFV verhindert, dass Landesverbände direkt Mitglied beim DFV werden können - und der DAFV würde um die 80.000 Euro sparen, wenn er ausm DFV raus wäre.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, viele nehmen den DAFV ja als Bundesverband der Interessen von Anglern an.
> Er ist aber eben ein Verband, der Vereins-Landesverbände.


Sagen wir doch schon immer:
Dass Angler keinerlei Grund haben, einen solchen Verband zu bezahlen, der nix für sie macht - sollen doch die organisierten Angelfischer die Scheixxe alleine zahlen..
:m:m

Da Du den Flyer noch so niedergemacht hast (Dein gutes Recht, Deine Meinung, vollkommen ok), dazu nur eines:


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das die Biester 500gr Fisch am Tag fressen, ist wenigstens recht hoch angesetzt.



Das ist ziemlich genau die Mitte von dem, was man in der Literatur findet, da gehts von 300 bis über 700 Gramm am Tag..


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Die Angler und Jagdgegner haben das erreicht was einige von uns vor Jahren phrophezeit haben.

Mittlerweile sind wir untereinander so Versctritten nach 35J. Schützdienaturtiergehirnwäsche das wir uns untereinander usw usw.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*

Gut, wenn dann wenigstens der DFV was macht, wenn schon vom DAFV nix kommt...


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Deutscher Fischerei-Verband: Flyer zur Kormoranproblematik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sagen wir doch schon immer:
> Dass Angler keinerlei Grund haben, einen solchen Verband zu bezahlen, der nix für sie macht - sollen doch die organisierten Angelfischer die Scheixxe alleine zahlen..
> :m:m


 
 Was sie ja auch tun...
 ...und Scheixxe würde ich es nicht immer nennen, was Vereine und Landesverbände machen.


 Das sind dann die Bösen oder auch die Vorzeige-Angler von denen auch Andere profitieren.

 Der Rest macht noch weniger und meckert.
 Der zahlt halt oft die Fischereiabgabe und seinen Angelschein und erwartet, das auch mit diesem Geld, etwas für *Ihn* geleistet wird.
 Der Fehler liegt im Detail ....man erwartet ohne selbst etwas zu machen.


----------

